# Changer mail d'identifiant Apple



## Ydjan (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais changer l'adresse mail de mon identifiant Apple qui est depuis toujours @hotmail.fr, mais je voudrais changer en @gmail.com.
Le souci est que quand j'essaie de le faire il me faut répondre au questions de sécurité que j'ai oublié et on m'envoie sur une adresse mail de secours @yahoo.fr qui a été désactivée depuis à cause de son inutilisation.
Donc je n'arrive pas à modifier le mail de mon Id. Apple.
Est-ce que vous auriez des conseils ou une solution svp ?

En vous remerciant,

Cordialement.


----------



## Gerapp38 (28 Novembre 2022)

Je n’ai jamais testé ce changement mais, si vous avez toujours accès à votre compte :

ne pouvez-vous pas modifier préalablement votre mail secondaire avant de changer l’identifiant ?
ne pouvez-vous pas mettre à jour vos questions de sécurité ?
ne pouvez-vous pas réactiver, ou s’il a été désactivé définitivement, recréer temporairement un compte Yahoo de même adresse que l’ancien mail secondaire ?
Si vous n’avez plus accès à votre compte avec votre ancien identifiant, je ne vois qu’Apple pour intervenir …


----------



## Ydjan (1 Décembre 2022)

Gerapp38 a dit:


> Je n’ai jamais testé ce changement mais, si vous avez toujours accès à votre compte :
> 
> ne pouvez-vous pas modifier préalablement votre mail secondaire avant de changer l’identifiant ?
> ne pouvez-vous pas mettre à jour vos questions de sécurité ?
> ...


Je n'arrive pas à trouver la commande qui puisse m'aider à changer mon mail secondaire.
J'ai essayé de mettre à jour mes questions de sécurité mais je n'y arrive pas

Je me demande si je ne vais pas me recréer un Id. Apple avec mon adresse gmail mais je pense au préalable récupérer mes photos et docs et les mettre sur disque dur externe en attendant.


----------



## Gerapp38 (2 Décembre 2022)

Ydjan a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à trouver la commande qui puisse m'aider à changer mon mail secondaire.
> J'ai essayé de mettre à jour mes questions de sécurité mais je n'y arrive pas
> 
> Je me demande si je ne vais pas me recréer un Id. Apple avec mon adresse gmail mais je pense au préalable récupérer mes photos et docs et les mettre sur disque dur externe en attendant.


Pour le changement de mail secondaire, en allant dans la page « informations personnelles », rubrique « coordonnées » tu peux ajouter un mail avec le + et retirer le mail caduque avec le moins (-).
Pour les questions de sécurité ça devrait être dans la page initiale « connexion et sécurité », rubrique « sécurité du compte », mais je n’ai pas pu vérifier étant passé à l’identification à 2 facteurs. Si ça bloque, il reste la possibilité de réinitialiser les questions sur le site iforgot.apple.com


----------



## Ydjan (2 Décembre 2022)

Gerapp38 a dit:


> Pour le changement de mail secondaire, en allant dans la page « informations personnelles », rubrique « coordonnées » tu peux ajouter un mail avec le + et retirer le mail caduque avec le moins (-).
> Pour les questions de sécurité ça devrait être dans la page initiale « connexion et sécurité », rubrique « sécurité du compte », mais je n’ai pas pu vérifier étant passé à l’identification à 2 facteurs. Si ça bloque, il reste la possibilité de réinitialiser les questions sur le site iforgot.apple.com


Je vous remercie, je m'y mets tout de suite 
Encore merci à vous.


----------



## Ydjan (2 Décembre 2022)

Gerapp38 a dit:


> Pour le changement de mail secondaire, en allant dans la page « informations personnelles », rubrique « coordonnées » tu peux ajouter un mail avec le + et retirer le mail caduque avec le moins (-).
> Pour les questions de sécurité ça devrait être dans la page initiale « connexion et sécurité », rubrique « sécurité du compte », mais je n’ai pas pu vérifier étant passé à l’identification à 2 facteurs. Si ça bloque, il reste la possibilité de réinitialiser les questions sur le site iforgot.apple.com


J'ai réussi, c'était laborieux mais enfin j'ai changé le mail de mon Id. Apple.

Je vous remercie, cela m'évitera bien des soucis. 

Cordialement.


----------

